#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  >  犧牲色相（咦？）（收費

## 萬獅

**** 目前付費閱讀功能尚未恢復，若欲閱讀請與原作者聯繫。 ****

----------


## 山風

嗯...只有第一張算寫真吧...酷哦˙ˇ˙(我們老師的口頭禪(爆
其他幾張...哈哈哈哈哈哈.......(被巴飛

----------


## 南田功二

喔喔第一張真=W=.....
其他張好可愛喔=W=原來有史迪奇的娃娃啊

----------


## AkiEaglrs

被騙+1

不過，真的好性感帥（指某張

----------


## firewolf

嗯....後面的照片是來惡搞的就是了!!(擦鼻血...)

----------


## 萬獅

現在才發現原來BROWSE檔案沒列入付費啊……0。0
如果各位覺得付費合理的話就請付吧，拍得蠻辛苦的^。^

----------


## 楓狼

第一張發現小白虎娃娃˙˙~

表哥表哥~我要一隻XD

表哥~露肩膀了...怎麼會有種

內褲魔王準備出現的感覺呢

----------


## Kasar

等等!!

有付錢跟沒付錢有差嗎?

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

那兩張不要拋棄我系列讓我笑了好久XDDD
(第二張那種模糊的感覺超有爆點啊！GJ！)

第一張是雷歐桑的色色圖～>//w//<(討厭啦、好羞喔死相～(被踹))

----------


## 銀月

雷歐哥真敢作...第一張
其他的就最後那兩張很好笑
不過第二張真的模糊點

----------


## 夜月之狼

第一張是小露香肩XD(爆死)

打擊那張有Orz到XDDDD

結論:大伯好帥ˊˇˋ/ 但為什麼會去偷內褲......(爆死)

----------


## 夜冥貓妖‧晏

最後那張模糊疊影的效果很棒XDDD!!!

果然是有自信的人放的上來!!
我只能用網路攝影機拍‥‥@@"

----------


## M.S.Keith

收費好像沒有意義的樣子........(笑)

雷歐的照片都有某種不明所以的詭異??(啥??)XD"

----------


## KUBI kitsune

表弟你好糟糕喔*′ ▽`
我被第一張煞到(死)

----------


## 路卡爾

第一張...是在做頭像啊...
感覺不是呢~~

還露肩= ="

----------


## 萬獅

> 第一張...是在做頭像啊...
> 感覺不是呢~~
> 
> 還露肩= ="



我專心時都是那個樣子的，不這樣集中不了精神^。^"（爆）

----------


## 夜冥貓妖‧晏

> 我專心時都是那個樣子的，不這樣集中不了精神^。^"（爆）



還有這樣集中精神的方法呀‥‥??
真是神奇‥‥@@"

我‥我不會QQ(抱胸)

----------


## 獨

怎麼辦...
我想歪了...

----------


## ExD

天阿~~你真的露肩阿...

是不是畫畫都會維持這樣的動作呢...

偷拍的好阿  你還是貼了出來...話說我家也有一隻史迪奇呢

----------


## 可樂狼

(浮出水面)

啊，既然看了照片就投幣吧 XD"

我想說的是，長久觀察下來

每隻獸畫的自畫風格都跟自己本身很像

的意思是，雷歐看起來

跟想像中差不遠 XD 

至於差不遠到底是帥..還是...?  這點請參照平時的雷歐(誤很大)

----------


## 柩月

(矇嘴）堂哥長的好可口帥呀！ＸＤ

----------


## 魔啦茲雷

> 收費好像沒有意義的樣子........(笑)
> 
> 雷歐的照片都有某種不明所以的詭異??(啥??)XD"


嗯～收費前還看到照片的圖　只遮住文字　沒辦法把圖片遮住的就看到～
我還是點收費～雷歐辛苦拍～＾．＾
我看一張好萌．．．說（爆

----------


## Dina

露肩..性感...
照片好有意思....

----------


## 幼熊

好性.....感呀(噴茶
偷拍....(拿出相機

----------


## 凱爾

好@///////////@好性感 嗚!!!![鼻血流不停


謎:救命阿~~~~有人噴鼻血快噴光了QQ~~~~

[已經噴光了]

----------


## 虎兒

我想到我還沒重拍自己的照片的說...
身材真好呀...
一看就知道比我高...

我這五短身材的...
能看的地方好像沒幾個...

PS:之前有拍了幾張賴在床上的圖...但是...尺度太超過了...

----------


## 秋之回憶

拍的好爆笑喔=w=~~ 大大 你長的很帥喔=ˇ=~  不知不覺愛上你惹>口<( 被打飛.....)

----------


## 翔太

好帥XD

娃娃好可愛！！

房間好白（？）

雷歐真利害  :Shocked:

----------


## 銀星‧狼肯

照片的模糊是故意的嗎=w=

話說最後一張配的模糊有爆點XD

那種姿勢畫圖真是高難度..

----------


## 段星魂

原來雷歐大都在床上創作的喔.
看來床是雷歐大創作的靈感來源.(還要露肩)炸
根據以上條件再參考雷歐大的圖
應該可以推論出平常雷歐都再做什麼夢....(歐)

看到第一張真的會想到維納斯的誕生這張畫
但是一個很優美一張卻很....

----------


## 黑月影狼

雷歐大人看起來挺帥的呢
第一張圖還真是色相盡出

----------


## 飯糰

好帥啊啊啊XD
剛開始就被雷歐大的姿勢萌死了(鼻血)

----------


## 風的水藍

第二張..我笑了XD|||

話說...第二張露肩的話效果更好XDD(被打)

----------


## windta

果然是隻很奇妙的獅子...。

第一張好萌啊，
(虎兒你輸了)(喂！)
本以為是圖示的以激肉取勝，沒想到以鮮嫩的雞肉美取勝(炸)

第二張好像有打燈光的感覺，
感覺很像櫻蘭高校男子公關部須王環

再來一張自我陶醉的玫瑰花吧！
最後一張好讚，哈哈哈。（滾地）

第三張（3p）<被轉學>

----------


## 拉爾

雷歐大大看起來好帥阿～跟想像中的感覺有點不一樣說～

有被帥到，好帥氣阿（大拇指

----------


## CANCAT

這...這是雷歐老闆!?
=口="
跟我想像中的完全不一樣...
雷歐老闆是個標準的美型男呢...
我真的被嚇到了...

----------


## 老頭

ㄜ..........

雷歐乖!!(摸摸頭

雷歐乖!(摸摸頭. .............

雷.........歐....(撕破衣服

嘿嘿嘿.....












































穿上草裙跟我跳霸它它舞吧!!我來傳授你這舞蹈的最終精華~~~

----------


## 雷‧伊凡洛恩

早就想留言了．．．．．只是．．．．（羞


真是隻*美麗*的獅子呀＾＾

----------


## POP

開場露的不夠多呀＞＜（踹死

為什麼左肩有顆黑黑的物體＝　＝？胎記嗎？（好奇注視著）（瞪

----------

